

Ranking of HCI conferences based on average citations per paper - prayag
http://oulasvirta.posterous.com/81433178

======
prayag
From the article:

"Request: Please don't email me to educate how this analysis should've been
done. I know that it's limited. Instead, can you please do the analysis
yourself and share the results in order to benefit everybody?"

